# Call of Duty, Live Now



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2014)

Come watch, I am prestiging. If you want to join and be seen on Youtube, add "HannibalImhotep" on XBox Live.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know why it says technical difficulties, YouTube is just being lame.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2014)

Put the Gameboy down shaggy......why only play a game?......http://www.goarmy.com/


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2014)

There it's fixed now


----------



## rdo420 (Apr 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Put the Gameboy down shaggy......why only play a game?......http://www.goarmy.com/


 LOL.......priceless


----------



## rdo420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd play but still on ps3.. It's lagops2 on my system.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2014)

I think I am going to start doing this like all the time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 15, 2014)

played for 5 Hrs


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> played for 5 Hrs


how did you record this ?

thanks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> how did you record this ?
> 
> thanks.


Capture Card


----------



## tampee (May 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> played for 5 Hrs


you want a cookie? Is it really something to be proud of?


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 20, 2014)

Not that i want to sound like a downer but who the fuck would watch that for 4h40mins ?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 20, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> Not that i want to sound like a downer but who the fuck would watch that for 4h40mins ?


i watched it twice. looking forward to a hopefully more drawn out sequel or better still a 24 hour prequel -)


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i watched it twice. looking forward to a hopefully more drawn out sequel or better still a 24 hour prequel -)


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 21, 2014)

If you spend your time watching other people have fun, when do you have fun lol. I aint watchin that shaggy and I feel bad for anyone who does.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> If you spend your time watching other people have fun, when do you have fun lol. I aint watchin that shaggy and I feel bad for anyone who does.



so how is twitch.tv so popular?
because sometimes people cant be playing games so they watch others play....i have many subscribers who watch me play


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> so how is twitch.tv so popular?
> because sometimes people cant be playing games so they watch others play....i have many subscribers who watch me play


Your a sad sad soul.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> Your a sad sad soul.


LOL ...seriously? you've never herd of twitch .tv?
youre quite rude. no need to call me sad cause i play video games and stream it...like millions of other people....lol


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 21, 2014)

I have heard of it, I have even witnessed people watching it. I just don't see how you can justify doing something like that. I also don't watch television though unless it is something that I am going to thoroughly enjoy.

Streaming it is perfectly acceptable, but to watch that is pretty sad.


----------



## LJ6 (May 24, 2014)

For lack of a better term your a douchenozzle. So its only alright for you to watch something that you thoroughly enjoy but if someone else does it theyre a sad soul? You probably watch something alot of people would say the same about. Also if im thinking about buying a game of course im going to watch somebody play it first, and some of those dudes are actually pretty funny and probably make a good living off entertaining people. AND your other post said you cant have fun watching other people have fun?  DUR lol. You probably watch some crazy bestgore shit, or informative murder porn, you sad sad soul lol. 

And my view just doesnt go for watching people play video games either lol, tv is entertainment and people will watch what they want. Doesnt make them anything or any less. Unless maybe its like bestgore shit or some obvious fucked in the head stuff


----------



## edispilf (May 24, 2014)

Watching others play is a great way to get better while you are playing. I've watched a lot of WATCHDOGS gameplay video already and it doesn't drop until tue. 

Of course Eye of Horus won't like reading this so no one else should either.


----------

